# setLocation() und updateUI()



## ellion (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Forum   

Ich habe ein - wahrscheinlich kleines - Problem: Ich habe ein JPanel mit mehreren JPanels gefüllt. Letztere werden mit setLocation(x, y) verschoben. Leider bringt das nur solange was, bis das Parent-JPanel neu gezeichnet wird. Also zB Fenstergröße ändern oder updateUI() aufrufen.

Weiß jemand, was ich übersehen habe?

Danke im Vorraus,
daniel


----------



## schnuffie (9. Dezember 2005)

Du müßtest warscheinlich "null"-Layout verwenden:


```
panel.setLayout(null);
```


----------



## TommyMo (9. Dezember 2005)

Hm ... hört sich so an, als ob die Panels nach dem Neuzeichnen ihren "Zustand" verlieren würden. Wie initialisierst du dein Root-Panel (RP)? Sind dort alle Werte für die einzelnen Sub-Panels (SP) gespeichert? Vielleicht mußt du einfach nur beim Neuzeichnen des RP Initialisierungswerte neu setzen. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## ellion (12. Dezember 2005)

schnuffie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du müßtest warscheinlich "null"-Layout verwenden:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ja, mit null Layout gehts. Aber das AbsoluteLayout von netbeans sollte doch eig. auch funktionieren - hab ich zumindest geglaubt.

Aber danke,
nu gehts


----------

